
Stop Trying to Hire with Titles Like ‘DevOps Engineer’ or ‘Cloud Engineer’ - mrmondo
https://smcleod.net/tech/2019/08/08/camels-and-unicorns.html
======
cgraham
100% Absolutely this. When I hear companies talking about their "devops" team
I cringe. The entire concept of DevOps is lost when we throw up even more
silos. And then I go bang my head on the wall.

